# How much sausage do I get?



## tlester (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi all -

I'm sending my wife to the store for some Jimmy Dean Sausage for a fatty.  How much do I get?

-Tom


----------



## bob the noob (Feb 21, 2009)

All depends on how big of a fatty you want.  I'd say get two pounds so you have a little more to work with being your first time?


----------



## rtom (Feb 21, 2009)

i would get at least 2 lbs or maybe 4 lbs to make a couple fattys, because when the first one is gone your going to regret not having another for left overs


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 21, 2009)

What he said.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 21, 2009)

yup more is better


----------



## bassman (Feb 21, 2009)

I always use at least two pounds.  None of it ever goes to waste.


----------



## lennyluminum (Feb 21, 2009)

usually each fattie is 1 lb of sausage but you will always want more.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

i use 1lb per fatty with what ever stuffing and wrapped in pig candy but tell mama to get 4lbs once ya make one its not enough.


----------



## rivet (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh man....Jimmy Dean is good but for the best fatties you have to use PURNELL'S "Old Folks" whole hog sausage. That has got to be the leanest, tastiest sausage money can buy- if you are lucky enough to find it. Being from Virginia, Jimmy Dean was and always will be "the man" on sausage, but I have to admit I found better years ago. And at Food Lion no less. Purnell's is a Kentucky outfit, family owned and their quality comes through. Check them out if you can.


----------



## got14u (Feb 21, 2009)

more is better with the fatties. 1lb per fattie for me. but like everyone is saying u will wish u made more then 1....


----------

